# Hi from Whidbey



## boomin_betty06 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I have been recently introduced to archery. I need help though, everyone has advice. Here is my question - I am right handed but left eye dominant, which way should I shoot?:embara:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

First off Welcome to AT

I am the same way as you, I am right handed and left eye dominant. I would srtrongly suggest you shoot left handed. It may seem wierd at first but you will get used to it. Good luck.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Hilltoparchery (Apr 12, 2006)

You will shoot better when you use your dominant eye. You will be able to shoot with both eyes open which helps with depth perception.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk boomin betty06. Have fun here.


----------



## C Bailey (Nov 8, 2007)

*Welcome, fellow Sounder!*

Hello from across the Sound. This site rocks and you are sure to find an answer to all of your questions as a newbie. I too am fairly new to archery and pretty much sit back and absorb all the great knowledge. Oh, that and buy cool stuff for cheap from the lefty section of the classifieds. 

I hate to just say go do a search, but... go do a search for "left eye dominant". It has been covered extensively, with good points on both sides. I have shot guns left handed since I was a kid, even though I am right handed. I am so bad, that I can't even wink with my right eye open. I would need a patch for sure to shoot right handed. The first time I shot a bow was left handed and it has always felt just fine. 

Good Luck!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

:welcomesign:


pse pro staff 
goldtip pro staff 
vibercheck pro staff 
Bohning pro staff 
B-two pro staff
Scott realeases
CBE sights


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to the fun and learning!:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Do a search about your problem, there are some thread on here about that.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## RayC (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm the same way, when I went to buy a bow the sales guy handed me a bow and I started to pull back on it, he said thats the wrong hand. I said you better give me a left hand then. The right just felt wrong. I shoot a rifle, pool and fish left handed. Every thing else right handed. BTW welcome I'm new also.

Ray


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey there.

Where about's on Whidbey? I'm gonna be in Oak Harbor next week and me and the mrs. have always wanted to re-locate to Whidbey. Where do you do your shooting at? Are there a lot of you shooting and is there a pro shop anywhere on the island? Welcome to archery.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------

